#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  What after b.tech from ME?

## pnkjandani

My branch is ME....but m never interested in it....so what should i do after b tech....MBA? or M.TECH?





  Similar Threads: m tech 2 sem (network design tech) B.Tech Nano Tech: Presentation On PHOTONICS B.Tech Nano Tech: Introduction to Photonics Tech Utkarsh 2012  Atmiya Institute of Technology and Science, Tech Fest Tech Assts/ Tech Officer/ Lady Medical Officer in National Aerospace Laboratory

----------


## Calvin Brave

Hello,

It is a good question always students are confused about their higher studies so in my point of view , if you are from the ME background so you should prefer for M. tech now a day it is a very good track for building your career.



Thank you
Calvin Brave

----------


## pnkjandani

thnx....but what if I choose MBA ?

----------


## amydecia

> thnx....but what if I choose MBA ?


MBA and M.tech both are better for your career growth but before chossing any course you have to decide which to chose and why.
Am also want to suggest you to always follow you interest more than other.

----------


## pnkjandani

yeah..thnx a lot...i guess MBA suits me  :):

----------


## Mukeshmahakalkar

Its depends on person skill and interest. but some people have business skill from born. But if u do mech engg. There are so many choice to do after btech. So complete mtech and get more chance to get job in psu

----------


## namita,nijhawan

It seems you have made up your mind in doing an MBA. However, have you thought what you would specialize in in MBA ? Finanace, Marketing, HR etc. It would be good you decide on what you would want to specialize in so that you don't end up with the same dilemma of opting for something that you don't like as you did in engineering.

----------


## techplc

Do M.tech friend that would be the best option... If you have a good skill a great career is awaiting for you... Besk of luck

----------


## jarkan

Indeed. Choosing a course for your carrier is a life changing decision  Though there are many carrier opportunities for you but you should keep it in mind about your interest and your mind. As you have decided for MBA but MBA is a wast field in itself just choosing MBA would not matter but make your mind what field of MBA will suits you best.
Cert  IV in Training & Assessment

----------


## cool.taniya

in today's time go for MBA from a reputed college

----------


## ammusonu

It depends on u.. if ur comm. skills r gud, if u r gud in marketing thn definately go for MBA. but on other side u r frm royal mechanical branch. if u do mtech thn there is no field where u cnt get a gud job, means after cmpleteing mtech a nice job will be in ur hand. by preparaing gate u may get selected in PSUs which give a good package of 10-12 lakh per annum. so its depend on ur interest in which field u r gud  :):

----------


## pnkjandani

thnx 2 all 4 advice  :):

----------

